# Rolling round bar



## Max Power (11 Aug 2013)

I need some lengths of flat bar with rounded edges approx 45 X 12ish .

I read somewhere that round bar had been rolled flat to achieve this sort of section, but what type of company would I approach to get this done?


----------



## Hitch (11 Aug 2013)

How much are you talking? full 6m lengths....?

A fair bit of mild steel flat bar has slightly rounded edges, but not all.... you need to have a look at that particular stock at the time...
Nearest stock sizes would be 40*12 or 50*12

Depending on the quantity and finish, its no big deal to do it by hand with a 5" grinder.


----------



## Max Power (11 Aug 2013)

Thanks Hitch but it needs to have nearer semi -circular edges like an elongated 0 and I will need several full lengths


----------



## t8hants (11 Aug 2013)

You could try joing two lengths of half-round feather edge together to give a flat discus section.

try these folk:- http://www.fhbrundle.com/sect-04.htm

G


----------

